

Amazon Plans Next Conquest - gallerytungsten
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/08/business/amazon-plans-its-next-conquest-your-closet.html?hp&pagewanted=print

======
garrettlarson
Does anyone else find the article title grating? How does one leap into the
high end of a pool?

Product videos are a pretty significant upgrade, though.

